# Cápsula Electret con preamplificador



## hanami_sak (Feb 2, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Estoy construyendo un Tubo de Impedancia ( Tubo de Kundt ) , para medir coeficientes de absorción acústica de materiales absorbentes. 

No se si alguien sabe de que va el tema, pero vamos lo explico rápidamente.

En un tubo cilíndrico se genera una onda de presión acústica, estacionaria y plana que tiene máximos y mínimos de presión. (eso es más o menos)

Bueno la pregunta es la siguiente:

Necesito medir los niveles de presión acústica dentro del tubo, y encontrar dos mínimos de presión consecutivos, para ello debo utilizar un micrófono y ver la señal que capta en un osciloscopio para determinar los mínimos.

Veréis, pretendo utilizar un electret (porque es el único que cumple con el tamaño máximo tolerable), he comprado una cápsula electret y ahora estoy en el paso intermedio hasta la entrada al osciloscopio.

la pregunta es:

¿puedo utilizar un cable de 3,5 metros desde la cápsula hasta el previo sin que se me atenúe demasiado la señal?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 2, 2006)

Hola,

1. El micrófono electret hay que polarizarlo.
2. 3.5 mts es un trayecto muy largo para tan baja señal, tendrás que usar un preamplificador.

Te adjunto el circuito típico para usar este tipo de micrófonos, del pin OUT puedes conectar el cable de 3,5 mts al osciloscopio.

Saludos.


----------



## Alo (Mar 28, 2009)

Cual seria la distancia maxima efectiva de este circuito? [lo ocuparia para una distancia de 10 max?]


----------



## zaiz (Mar 28, 2009)

También puedes usar este circuito, más sencillo.

Y el transistor puede ser otro, como un BC547, 548, 337, etc.

Para evitar algo de atenuación puedes poner un cable coaxial desde el micrófono hasta el pre.

V+ debe ser un voltaje entre 3V y 9V.







Por otro lado, si aún así se te atenúa la señal, puedes poner el pre pegado al micrófono porque los componentes son muy pequeños.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2009)

Hanami, quizás te convenga montar el pre pegadito al electret y de ahí salir con tus metros de cable.

Una opción es armar el pre sin plaqueta, soldando los componentes directemente en las patas del CI o del transistor solo para reducir el volumen.

Si el cable va a ser largo estaría bueno una salida simétrica y un pre con entrada idem.

No tengo ninguna aqui a mano ahora !


----------



## joelmm87 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola lo he probado y funciona perfecto gracias por el esquema, mi intencion es poner leds para que vayan al rimo de la musica utilizando este circuito si me podeis ayudar o recomendarme otro circito os estare muy agradecido

gracias!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 6, 2010)

Usa este vumetro


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sobre el primer esquema, para un dinámico me cargo la polarizadora de 10 k ¿no? Buen esquema, lo probaré.

Josefe17


----------

